# XmlElemente rekursiv ausgeben



## DerAskTyp (8. November 2016)

public static void printALlTags(XmlNode currentElem)
        {
            if (currentElem.HasChildNodes)
            {
                foreach (XmlNode item in currentElem)
                {
                    Console.WriteLine(item.Name);              
                    printALlTags(item);
                }              
            }
        }

Das Problem in dieser Funktion ist es das es bei z.B. einer li den text mit #text ausgibt wie kann ich den Wert des Textes dann ausgeben damit es nicht #text ausgibt?


----------



## Spyke (9. November 2016)

einfach # abschneiden

```
if(name.StartsWith("#"))
  name.Substring(1, name.Length-1);
```


----------

